# Is this my 'sync' not working or am I missing something?



## Cre8tvGrl (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi! I hope you can help me.  I've made alterations to a single image in lightroom, just basic sharpness changes which I want to apply to the rest of the images.  When I select the remaining images, click on sync and select sharpness (deselecting the other options), absolutely nothing happens.  To me, this seems like a flaw in my software as the whole purpose of Lightroom is to be able to make changes with one click - type idea, across multiple images.

If however, I click on one image and then select 'previous' it applies the new values.  It seems as though just the functionality with 'sync' isn't working properly...

Thanks!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 4, 2013)

How many files? Sometimes it can seem to take ages.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 4, 2013)

Library or Develop? Grid or Filmstrip? Have you in fact selected multiple images to Sync to?  Do you understand the 3 levels of 'Selectedness' in Lightroom, i.e. Unselected, Selected and Most Selected?  Sync will transfer the chosen settings from the *single* Most Selected to all Selected (one or more).

You're correct, this is so fundamental a function of Lightroom that it would be a horrible flaw if it didn't work. Since it's worked properly more or less, since the day Lightroom was first released, and in fact it's one of the major selling points, I'm speculating that, it's possible you may not be doing something exactly correctly.

Look at the picture below, note that there is a dark gray frame, a very light gray frame, and 2 medium gray frames. The function of Sync is to transfer the settings from the Very Light Gray, to the Medium Gray. When you say that you 'select the remaining images', it concerns me that you may be accidentally 'unselecting' the very image you need to be 'Most Selected', in order to have the Sync work.

Just try selecting two images, the one you've adjusted, and one you want to Sync the settings over to. Make sure the already adjusted one is the Bright Gray frame. If not simply click on the image part of the thumbnail to choose it as the Most Selected. Clicking, outside the image, on the gray frames instead, will restart the selection process all over again.

Then try the Sync.  

If you already know all of these things, (I'm not trying to be patronizing), let us know where exactly it's going wrong.


----------



## Cre8tvGrl (Apr 4, 2013)

*Thanks!!!*



Brad Snyder said:


> Library or Develop? Grid or Filmstrip? Have you in fact selected multiple images to Sync to?  Do you understand the 3 levels of 'Selectedness' in Lightroom, i.e. Unselected, Selected and Most Selected?  Sync will transfer the chosen settings from the *single* Most Selected to all Selected (one or more).
> 
> You're correct, this is so fundamental a function of Lightroom that it would be a horrible flaw if it didn't work. Since it's worked properly more or less, since the day Lightroom was first released, and in fact it's one of the major selling points, I'm speculating that, it's possible you may not be doing something exactly correctly.
> 
> ...




You're brilliant thank you!!! You're right, I didn't have the lighter grey box selected.  I was moving one over to the right and trying to sync those images to an unselected previous image.  I was confused with how 'previous' worked. Thanks again!!  Being a newbie on this stuff is a tad frustrating haha


----------

